# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Lỗi nhiệt độ cao máy nén khí di động Airman, Komatsu

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Máy nén khí di động là dòng sản phẩm có thể di chuyển được, thích hợp và được ứng dụng rất rộng rãi trong các ngành như xây dựng, hầm mỏ, cầu đường...  Do điều kiện làm việc khắc nghiệt trong môi trường có nhiều bụi bẩn, để máy làm việc ổn định thì việc bảo dưỡng thường xuyên và định kỳ là vấn đề hết sức quan trọng. Hiện nay ở việt nam phổ biến nhất là các dòng máy nén khí di động như : Airman và Komatsu (Nhật Bản), Keaser (Đức), Sullair (Mỹ), Bolaite (hãng Atlas copco), Loyalair (Đài loan), Khaison (Trung Quốc), Elgi (Ấn Độ)… 



Máy nén khí di động sử dụng động cơ Diesel và động cơ điện. Hiện nay, ở Việt Nam chúng ta thường gặp máy nén khí di động sử dụng động cơ Diesel, Khi sử dụng máy nén khí di động chúng ta rất hay gặp một số lỗi như :*Nhiệt độ cao, lưu lượng khí đầu ra yếu, hao dầu, dầu theo khí ra ngoài, đỏ tubo, khói thải màu đen…..Ở bài viết này chúng tôi cung cấp đến quý khách hàng một số nguyên nhân và cách xử lý bệnh*nhiệt độ cao ở máy nén khí*di động Airman, Komatsu…

+ Máy nén khí di động sử dụng động cơ Diesel như Komatsu, Airman PDS 750S, Airman PDS 655S, Airman PDS 450S, Airman PDS 499S, Airman PDS 390S….. Thì vấn đề nhiệt độ cao của máy gồm có 2 phần : Phần sinh nhiệt từ động cơ diesel và phần khí nén.



_Nếu bạn có bất kỳ thắc mắc hoặc gặp vấn đề gì liên quan đến máy nén khí, máy sấy khí có thể liên hệ mình thông qua số điện thoại: 0919 23 2826 hoặc 0819 23 2826 hoặc 024 6294 8282_

----------

